
Editorial Team of Top Linguistics Journal Resigns Over Elsevier's Pricing Policy - Schiphol
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2015/11/02/editors-and-editorial-board-quit-top-linguistics-journal-protest-subscription-fees
======
mikro2nd
"Elsevier did not respond to an email sent Sunday morning seeking comment."

Seeing as it is only Monday lunchtime in Europe, and currently earlier than
office hours in the USA, I don't think it reasonable to expect any company to
have responded to such a query sent on a Sunday morning. Consequently I assume
that the reporter/writer of the article was not really interested in seeking
an honest balance in their reportage.

